# Cruises to Lordstown



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

With the 2014 Lordstown tour coming in a few months it looks like people are planning on coming from near and far.

Plans have changed and I won't be able to make the tour this year, but this thread can remain open for others to plan their trips. Let's talk where we're coming from and what our plans our, hopefully we can meet up with others along the way.

The 2014 Lordstown tour is Friday May 2nd, 2014, time is early morning. Without an exact time, I'm not sure how detailed we can really get in cruise planning at this point, but at least we can start seeing where people are coming from. We pretty much need to plan to get there the night before though, unless you live an hour or so away and won't be staying at the hotel.

Post your plans and as others in your area adopt the idea I'll update this top post with details for others to find.

*Hotel*
For those of us coming from further away, makes sense to grab a hotel both nights. There's already been talks of a hotel elsewhere, I'll get the info and post it here.

*From St. Paul Minnesota - Thur May 1 8AM*
Meet: Sun Ray Shopping Center - 2089 Old Hudson Road, St Paul, MN 55119, under the green Sun Ray sign near the entrance to the lot.
Depart: 8AM
Route: TBD depending on other groups we may be passing along the way
Zello Channel: TBD

*From Denver Colorado - Wed Apr 30 AM*
Meet: TBD
Depart: TBD
Route: I-76/I-80 to Chicago, US-30 to Ohio
Zello Channel: TBD

*From Amarillo Texas - Wed Apr 30 6AM*
Meet: TBD
Depart: 6AM
Route: Through Oklahoma
Zello Channel: TBD
*
From New York City
*Meet: TBD
Depart: TBD
Route: TBD
Zello Channel: TBD


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

just depends on what way you go I live about a hour south of you on I-94


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

If I end up coming my plan is to leave Winnipeg Wednesday morning and stay in a hotel come night, most likely in Madison or janesville WI. That's a little over halfway for me. Then travel the final stretch Thursday morning. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How much is it going to cost me to save an hour of windshield time by staying on the interstate between Chicago and Lordstown vs. taking US 30 from Chicago?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

chevycruze2014 said:


> just depends on what way you go I live about a hour south of you on I-94


Coming from my neck of the woods I'll be taking 94. Depending where you are I assume you'll be taking 10 into WI then meeting up with 94 there? I can come down your way if no one else is coming from further North.



giantsfan10 said:


> If I end up coming my plan is to leave Winnipeg Wednesday morning and stay in a hotel come night, most likely in Madison or janesville WI. That's a little over halfway for me. Then travel the final stretch Thursday morning.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We'll be passing through WI so depending where you stay and what your schedule looks like we can probably meet up there.


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't need to take 10 I live about 5mi off I-94 . If you look down I think exit 98 northfield WI road 121 comes in their . I'am about 5mi off from that exit . If you plan on taking 10 look at road repair thats is going on .they are doing alot of work in this area the next two years.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

chevycruze2014 said:


> I don't need to take 10 I live about 5mi off I-94 . If you look down I think exit 98 northfield WI road 121 comes in their . I'am about 5mi off from that exit . If you plan on taking 10 look at road repair thats is going on .they are doing alot of work in this area the next two years.


Ah okay. Would Sun Ray be out of your way? Otherwise where along 94 would work for you to meet up?


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

would not matter where we meet just figure out what time you would be down this way and i would meet at what ever exit works best . will wait and see who else is going this way also could be afew more out their yet


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

For planning purposes, I'd assume a 9:00 AM tour. Probably won't be much earlier than that, and highly unlikely it'll start later than that. That said, plan to be at the meeting location/hotel no later than 8:00 AM on Friday.

I'll probably corral the Michigan group when it gets closer to time. We all kinda gathered in Toledo last year and caravanned across. We could plan to meet up with other groups somewhere along the way too. It would be epic to have a group of hypermiling Cruzen overtaking I-80.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Departing Amarillo Texas 6:00 am Wednesday April 30 then 2 days 20 hours of driving and 2 tanks of fuel later will arrive in Ohio.

I will be doing the same route as last year and hopefully have a Cruze Convoy from Oklahoma.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> For planning purposes, I'd assume a 9:00 AM tour. Probably won't be much earlier than that, and highly unlikely it'll start later than that. That said, plan to be at the meeting location/hotel no later than 8:00 AM on Friday.
> 
> I'll probably corral the Michigan group when it gets closer to time. We all kinda gathered in Toledo last year and caravanned across. We could plan to meet up with other groups somewhere along the way too. It would be epic to have a group of hypermiling Cruzen overtaking I-80.


Please remember to tell JNoobs(Justin) to make sure his lugs are all torqued to spec please.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys, will be departing Nyc route is not exactly planned yet so i am opened. anyone in the area... i know one is and we are talking already


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Please remember to tell JNoobs(Justin) to make sure his lugs are all torqued to spec please.


And perform a visual inspection on all lower/underbody trim pieces!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll be leaving Denver on early Wednesday morning and using I-76/I-80 to Chicago. Then I may use US-30 to avoid paying the tolls on I-80 from Chicago to Lordstown. The tolls will cover a tank of gas. First day will be 900 miles at 55 MPH.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'll be leaving Denver on early Wednesday morning and using I-76/I-80 to Chicago. Then I may use US-30 to avoid paying the tolls on I-80 from Chicago to Lordstown. The tolls will cover a tank of gas. First day will be 900 miles at 55 MPH.


You're really going to give some of the others a serious run for their mileage with that plan!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'll be leaving Denver on early Wednesday morning and using I-76/I-80 to Chicago. Then I may use US-30 to avoid paying the tolls on I-80 from Chicago to Lordstown. The tolls will cover a tank of gas. First day will be 900 miles at 55 MPH.




Us 30 to Lordstown to save a few bucks in tolls .. you will be driving US 30 for days abd days and days .. Pay the tolls and stay on 80 for a straight shot to lordstown .

Start saving now for that pile of quaters for the tolls .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> You're really going to give some of the others a serious run for their mileage with that plan!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's the idea. If I'm lucky the first gas station will be at 902 miles. The low point at 570 miles is where I cross the Missouri River in Omaha.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Us 30 to Lordstown to save a few bucks in tolls .. you will be driving US 30 for days abd days and days .. Pay the tolls and stay on 80 for a straight shot to lordstown .
> 
> Start saving now for that pile of quaters for the tolls .


Can't be worse than driving across Texas (done twice), Kansas (multiple trips) or Nebraska (this trip). US 30 appears to be a 4 lane quasi limited access highway almost the entire way.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I wouldn't mind meeting up with anyone coming from the Chicago/NW Indiana area. I live in NW Indiana, and I have close to a 6 hour drive, so I think that meeting up with any of you from the area that are going would be a good idea.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Watch out kids, Mr. Ober is going to show you how it's done.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Can't be worse than driving across Texas (done twice), Kansas (multiple trips) or Nebraska (this trip). US 30 appears to be a 4 lane quasi limited access highway almost the entire way.



Well then I guess you are going to find out the hard way . You and Andrei should enjoy that ride across 3 states atleast .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From looking at Google Earth Indiana isn't truly limited access. Ohio is however.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey guys I live in elkhorn Wisconsin only about 20 minutes from Janesville Wisconsin it bould be awesome if we all got together and drove in and zello iv never used so that would be cool


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

bloberg19 said:


> Hey guys I live in elkhorn Wisconsin only about 20 minutes from Janesville Wisconsin it bould be awesome if we all got together and drove in and zello iv never used so that would be cool


Haven't heard anything from other WI people, but we can certainly meet up as we pass through from MN. I'll keep the first post on this thread updated with info.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome im stocked gonna be a great trip


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, turns out I'm not gonna be able to make it.

If a mod wants to close this thread or change ownership of the first post go for it, but I won't be updating this as planned since I won't be attending.

Sorry 

P.S. - I'm unable to edit the first post, if a mod can update this however you need to that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

McNeo said:


> P.S. - I'm unable to edit the first post, if a mod can update this however you need to that would be great, thanks.


Done, let us know if you want any other changes.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Just checking out routes..

from the East (NYC area), people will use I-80 or I-76
from the East-Northeast (Boston, Upstate NY, Canada), people will use I-90

May want to put some heads together...


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm coming from Hamilton, Canada. Anyone else coming from my way?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Departing Amarillo Texas 6:00 am Wednesday April 30 then 2 days 20 hours of driving and 2 tanks of fuel later will arrive in Ohio.
> 
> I will be doing the same route as last year and hopefully have a Cruze Convoy from Oklahoma.


Yes sir I was planning on leaving mid day on Wed. I was going to try and plan my start time to arrive in Lordstown in the evening on Thurs. 

The week we are leaving I will get with you and we can exchange numbers so if it works out we can meet up as you pass through Tulsa and truck on down the road together..


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Michigan cruisers planning to meet to cruze to Lordstown together : What is everyones time frame for the ride down on thursday? I plan to be to I275/eureka rd around 4:30 pm. Met SunlineFan there last year for ride down and worked well for us westsiders. Maybe I275/I75 would be good for Eastsiders to join in. Just trying to plan this out. Thanks


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Leaving from Flint, I'm taking US23 South to I80/90. Stopping at a friends house in Rocky River, OH for Thursday night. Not sure on leave time yet.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure if taking turn pike but likely to. Maybe run into along there sometime. Was thinking of taking route 2


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is there anyone from southeast Wisconsin going id like to meet up iff possible


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

doesn't look like I'll be able to make it either. I don't get off work till 8 pm Thursday night and it's a 9 hr drive for me. I wish I had bought my Cruze sooner as I would have known about this much earlier. Oh well, next year for sure!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Not sure if taking turn pike but likely to. Maybe run into along there sometime. Was thinking of taking route 2


Yeah I'm thinking taking the turnpike down will be easiest. Taking 2 would be a good route to take on the way back though!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah got a planned time of when your leaving thurs Jon?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I should be arriving in Joliet, IL sometime around lunch on Thursday. I decided to stay on I-80 until Lordstown simply because by the time I arrive in Joliet I will have driven 900 to 1,000 miles @55-60 MPH (depending on where I need gas on Thursday. After I get gas on Thursday I'll be traveling the posted speed limit.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Who all is taking 80/90 turn pike? From my plans now I believe Ill be to 80/90 & I280 south of toledo ohio around 5:30pm thurs. Would be fun to round up along the turnpike if this can be planned out. I know last year SunlineFan, Jnoobs & myself had XR join us coincidentally along 80/90


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I know I'll be taking 80/90...Perhaps I shall see some of you on the way there.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Yeah got a planned time of when your leaving thurs Jon?


Haven't officially planned any time off but was hoping to leave early, 1-2:00. But Thursday is our unimportant staff meeting day, so they may make me stay for that. I will have to see how this week looks like it'll go on Monday before approaching them about that.

So if that plan can happen, I should be able to make it to Toledo by 4:30.

We want to meet at the same truck stop again?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> We want to meet at the same truck stop again?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That was right before the turnpike off 280 right?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> That was right before the turnpike off 280 right?


Yep, at Bahnsen Road. I believe that's the exit after the one with Menards too.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

So I'm thinking last minute of going. I have never been before. Google maps is saying about 4.5 hours for me (Clarkston MI). I wouldn't be leaving till early Friday morning. My question is what is the timing for the plant tours/meet. I know it says meet time is 8am but what is the plan of events? I would need to come back Friday unfortunately.


----------

